# Dove update



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Thought I would post an update on the 'baby' dove that Kim brought over a while back. She's all grown up, is beautiful & doing wonderfully.

I noticed the last few times I have cleaned her apartment, she is taking longer & longer to go back inside, where she used to just hop right back in. 
I decided to move her apartment outside so she could learn the surroundings & visit with the feral flock. She seemed to enjoy all the activity, soooo. . . .

After we got the lawn mowed yesterday morning, Chuck & I decided to open the door & see what she would do. Just as I was about to start hand watering (I usually use the sprinkler, but wanted to be doing something useful while I kept an eye on her) she flew onto my shoulder. She had quite a nice ride around the yard while I watered. Preened my hair a bit, walked over to my other shoulder via my back. We had a great time.  

Then she decided to really spread her wings & flew to the corner of the roof by one of the tree. Then into the tree. Then she flew over to the east wall & back across the yard to the west wall. Not bad for her first real flight. All in all she was out for about an hour or so.

After I got a picture of her on the wall, she hopped onto my arm & we walked back to her 'apartment'. Well, I walked she rode.  
She went back in, had a bite to eat, a drink of water then settled in for a nap. Of course she spent the night inside the AZ room. 

If she decides to go with the flock full time, that's fine. If she decides to spend some time outside & then come back home for the night, that will be wonderful. Chuck & I felt it was only fair to let her decide. 

Although we love her to pieces, she's not physically challenged in any way & is in good health. It would only be cruel to keep her confined if there is no reason to do so, except for our personal gain.  

Will keep you all posted.

Cindy


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

*So sweet.*

Wow that little dove shur has grown into a even more beautiful dove.  

Thats so cute how she can get free rides on your shoulder and she'll fly around and come back.

When my morning dove's could fly I let them out and they would always come back altho one time Windigo gave me such a scare he left for 2 days I was completly freaking out not knowing what could have happned lucky enough he came back lol I just turned around and he was there eating some seeds I put out or the sparrows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

Baby dove has certainly turned into a lovely dove, and I'm sure she is quite happy and content for now.

I'm sure as she matures she may be drawn to the advances of a male dove that might approach her.

Sounds like her first flight was quite an experience for her and I'm sure she enjoyed the nap afterward.

Thank you for making it possible for her to live life in abundance and offering her the choice to leave or not, should she decide to do so.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Baby dove has certainly turned into a lovely dove, and I'm sure she is quite happy and content for now.
> 
> ...


We're hoping she will at least stick around the yard.  
There are about 5 or 6 other White Winged doves that frequent the yard along with a few Inca doves in addition to the pigeons so she shouldn't have any problems fitting in.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, what a little love. Personally, I hope she decides she likes the AZ room better than outside. Doves have their own individual, special sweetness about them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's the sweetest picture! Thanks for sharing. I hope she does very well in life!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is so beautiful. Only recently have I found out how lovely doves are.
I too hope she will decide to stay.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy!

So glad to hear of Dove's first real adventure. Sounds like she's still not ready to be _completely_ on her own...yet...

Personally, I would assume her interest in "flying the coop" will be due to that special male dove who comes a'courtin'. Strange, how even the most timid want to "spread their wings" and are willing to travel when they meet "the one!"  

She's quite the little beauty and should be attracting attention any time now...

Keep us posted!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

What a beautiful bird she has turned out to be. I hope that she will choose playing with her friends and then coming home to you afterwards. Then she and you will have the best of both worlds....keeping my fingers crossed!  

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

I hope TOO that if and when she is attracted to a male dove, that she will stick around, where she will visit each day or even stay in the porch, she knows where the gettin is good.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Hey Little Dove, remember he's MY Dad too!!*

Chuck rarely gets to spend time outside visiting with the ferals as he is gone so much. This morning, on his way out to get a haircut, he took a few minutes to have a chat with Hop-a-long. Little Dove decided Chuck's back would be a fine resting place. Reese, our cat, wasn't so sure about that idea.  
He can't understand why Dad & the dove can go outside but he can't.  

A little earlier she flew down to her 'apartment', had a drink of water & a few seeds then nestled in for her afternoon nap. For right now, it seems she likes just a *little* bit of 'freedom'.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a gorgeous little dove and what an honor to you and Chuck that she is willing to show her affection to you both. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a precious picture, she is enjoying the camera.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

She sure has turned into a sweet and pretty little white wing dove Thanks for the update on how she's doing, I'd forgotten you still had her 

It sounds like she isn't totally confident on her own yet but will be and with more exposure to the big, wild world. That's so cute how she came back to you to preen your hair and for a little comfort after her fly around the yard

She will do very well whe she finally decides on her own that she's ready to leave the "nest"


----------

